
Where are all the Raspberry Pi robots? - GuiA
http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/136598180858/where-are-all-the-raspberry-pi-robots
======
mschuster91
The problem is that the Pi 0 doesn't expose the CSI pins and you'd need an USB
hub to attach a USB camera.

